# Rocks Bottom Oct 2nd around noon



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

We got a good size crew going out there for my buddys birthday if anybody can come out this weekend let me know and we can all ride together. One of my buddys just fixed up a 06 brute and wants to see what it can do so it should be a fun trip.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Better check and make sure its open before you go.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill double check tomorrow but I know they were open this past weekend. they had a night ride. I had another wedding to go to. It sucks when you have to miss the good weekends


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

He is going to be open for saturday for sure. Got a few people going with me so if your around come on


----------

